# AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?



## FTTH (28. Mai 2016)

*AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

In AMDs BIOS and Kernel Developer's Guide für die AMD Family 15h ist ein Hinweis auf AM4 aufgetaucht.

Das könnte auf erste AM4-Mainboards auf der Computex hindeuten, möglicherweise auch mit passenden Bristol Ridge-APUs. Möglich ist aber auch, dass keines von beiden gezeigt wird, oder, dass mit Bristol Ridge nochmal neue APUs für FM2+ kommen. Gegen die Vermutung, dass AM4-Mainboards gezeigt werden, spricht, dass es bisher noch überhaupt keine Hinweise und Bilder von den Herstellern gab.

Quellen: 
News Sockel AM4 erstmals im BKDG fur Family 15h Mod 60h-6Fh

http://support.amd.com/TechDocs/50742_15h_Models_60h-6Fh_BKDG.pdf


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Ich würde mich sehr freuen über neue APUs für FM2+.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Bristol Ridge soll für AM4 kommen.

AM3 und die FM-Plattform werden dann wohl beide mit dem Release von ZEN abgelöst. Sind ja im Vergleich zu den Intelsockeln uralt.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

FM2+ sollte aber noch relativ moderne Schnittstellen haben und BR kann sowohl DDR3 als auch DDR4. Ein Upgrade für FM2+ wie es das seinerzeit für AM2 gab wär logisch und sinnvoll.


----------



## Abductee (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich würde mich sehr freuen über neue APUs für FM2+.



Kommt da überhaupt noch was?
AM4 soll ja AM3+ und FM2+ zusammenlegen.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



Abductee schrieb:


> AM4 soll ja AM3+ und FM2+ zusammenlegen.



Das passiert bestimmt erst mit Zen. BR ist ja nur Carizzo und jenen gibts ja schon für FM2+, auch wenn derzeit nur als Resteverwertung.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Allerdings hat der AM4 Sockel ja deutlich mehr Pins. Glaube nicht, das AMD die gleichen APUs für 2 verschiedene Sockel auslegt.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

AM4 hat vermutlich deswegen soviele Pins, weil die für Zen gebraucht werden. Carizzo passt ja jetzt schon auf FM2+, daher werden dann halt manche Pins einfach nicht genutzt. Ist ja bei 2011 genauso, wenn man eine CPU mit "nur" 28 PCI-E-Lanes hat oder so.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Das passiert bestimmt erst mit Zen. BR ist ja nur Carizzo und jenen gibts ja schon für FM2+, auch wenn derzeit nur als Resteverwertung.



Nein AM4 ist für Bristol Ridge und für Summit Ridge. Daher kommt Bristol Ridge mit AM4.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein AM4 ist für Bristol Ridge und für Summit Ridge. Daher kommt Bristol Ridge mit AM4.



Ich meinte damit die Zusammenlegung von AM3 und FM2. BR kommt ja dann für FM2 und AM4, SR dagegen wird wohl AM4-only


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



> BR kommt ja dann für FM2 und AM4


Ob das wirklich so kommt, ist fraglich.


----------



## bschicht86 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich so kommt, ist fraglich.



BR alias Carizzo gibts ja schon in Form des Athlon 845


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Bristol Ridge ist nicht das Gleiche wie Carrizo, auch wenn beide Excavator-CPU-Kerne und GCN 1.2-GPUs haben.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Ich denke auch nicht, dass jetzt noch APUs für Sockel FM2+ erscheinen.


----------



## bschicht86 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Bristol Ridge ist nicht das Gleiche wie Carrizo, auch wenn beide Excavator-CPU-Kerne und GCN 1.2-GPUs haben.



Was ist dann der Unterschied, außer ein anderer Name? Und ich frag in Bezug auf das Silizium und nicht die Sockelinfrastruktur.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Bristol Ridge ist nicht das Gleiche wie Carrizo, auch wenn beide Excavator-CPU-Kerne und GCN 1.2-GPUs haben.


Nein sie haben GCN 3.0 GPUs drin. 
Des Weiteren haben sie CUs für die CPU als Unterstützung. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Sowohl Carrizo als auch Bristol Ridge haben GCN Gen3-GPUs.
GCN 1.3 = GCN 4. Generation, z. B. Polaris 10
GCN 1.2 = GCN 3. Generation, z. B. R9 285
GCN 1.1 = GCN 2. Generation, z. B. HD 7790
GCN 1.0 = GCN 1. Generation, z. B, HD 7970



> Was ist dann der Unterschied, außer ein anderer Name? Und ich frag in Bezug auf das Silizium und nicht die Sockelinfrastruktur.


Ein Unterschied ist der höhere Takt bei gleicher TDP. Ein anderer Unterschied könnte ein neuer VP9-fähiger UVD sein. YouTube nutzt in Verbindung mit immer mehr Browsern, darunter auch Google Chrome, den neuen Videocodec VP9 statt H.264. Das Problem ist, dass VP9, wenn es nicht von der GPU unterstützt wird, in höheren Auflösungen für sehr hohe CPU-Last sorgt. Deshalb wäre es gerade für AMD bei Bristol Ridge sehr wichtig dies zu unterstützen, Intel wird es mit Kaby Lake auch.



> Des Weiteren haben sie CUs für die CPU als Unterstützung.


Was meinst du damit? HSA?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Nein keine HSA. Und falsch GCN 1.3 gibt es nicht. GCN 4.0 hat sogar Vega. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Worauf willst du hinaus?
Was meintest du denn oben?
Und wieso 





> sogar Vega


?
Natürlich sind alle diesjährigen 14-nm-Grafikchips von AMD dieser 4. GCN-Generation zuzuordnen. GCN 1.x ist eine übliche Bezeichnung.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Bristol Ridge kann die CPU die CU Einheiten je nach Last nutzen, was Neuheit der Bristol Ridge ist.

Die GCN 1.x ist die Bezeichnung bis 28nm Fertigung. 
Bei 14nm ist auch GCN auf 3.0 (Polaris) und 4.0 (Vega) aufgestiegen und wurde dabei deutlich Verändert, daher nicht mehr GCN 1.x


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



> Bristol Ridge kann die CPU die CU Einheiten je nach Last nutzen, was Neuheit der Bristol Ridge ist.


Hast du dazu einen Link?



> Die GCN 1.x ist die Bezeichnung bis 28nm Fertigung.
> Bei 14nm ist auch GCN auf 3.0 (Polaris) und 4.0 (Vega) aufgestiegen und wurde dabei deutlich Verändert, daher nicht mehr GCN 1.x


Neben der inoffiziellen Bezeichnungsweise 1.x, gibt es auch für die 28-nm-GCN-Generationen offizielle Bezeichnungen.

Diese lauten:
inoffiziell:                offiziell: 
GCN 1.0          =      GCN 1(.0)
GCN 1.1          =      GCN 2(.0)
GCN 1.2          =      GCN 3(.0)
GCN 1.3/2.0  =     GCN 4(.0) 

Polaris und Vega sind die gleiche GCN-Generation. Wenn man nach der inoffiziellen Bezeichnungsweise geht, ist Arctic Island GCN 1.3 oder GCN 2.0. Das ist nicht einheitlich. Wenn man nach der AMD-Bezeichnung geht, ist es GCN 4.0. GCN 3.0 ist es auf keinen Fall, das ist der offizielle Name für die 3. GCN-Generation, also GCN 1.2, also R9 285, R9 380, R9 380X, R9 Fury, R9 Fury X und R9 Nano, sowie die ganzen Carrizo- und Bristol Ridge-iGPUs. Falls ich mich irren sollte, wäre ein Link gut.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

AMD Bristol Ridge: Zahlreiche Spezifikationen der neuen APUs geleakt



> Angeblich setzen die Grafikeinheiten auf GCN 3.0 und insgesamt 512 Streaming-Prozessoren.


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Das ist ja auch richtig so. Bristol Ridge hat, wie Carrizo, GCN 3.0-GPUs. Das was hier mit GCN 3.0 gemeint ist, wird meistens GCN 1.2 genannt, die erste entsprechende GPU war Tonga auf der R9 285 im September 2014.
Bristol Ridge ist also der gleichen Generation zuzuordnen wie Tonga (z. B. R9 380) oder Fiji (z. B. Fury X).
Die erste APU mit GCN 4-GPU, also der Technik, die auch Polaris und Vega nutzen, wird Raven Ridge sein.
Raven Ridge wird zugleich auch die erste APU mit Zen-Kernen sein und in 14 Nanometer gefertigt. Außerdem gibt es das Gerücht, dass es Raven Ridge-APUs mit HBM für die iGPU geben wird. Raven Ridge soll erst 2017 kommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Nein Polaris ist GCN 3.0 und nicht Tonga. Vega ist 4.0.
Tonga ist die letzte Stufe von GCN 1.x. GCN 1.x ist so mit zu ende. 
GCN 3.0 für Polaris und 4.0 für Vega, haben eine Neue Architektur und daher 3.0 und 4.0.
Bristol Ridge setzt auf Polaris und nicht mehr auf Tonga. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Das ist doch Quatsch!
Vega und Polaris gehören zur Arctic Islands-Generation, beide sind GCN 4(.0).
Wieso sollten Vega und Polaris zu unterschiedlichen GCN-Generationen gehören?
Bristol Ridge hat noch die aktuelle Architektur GCN 1.2/3.0.


----------



## Kusanar (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

FM2r2 ist doch FM2+, oder sehe ich das falsch? Also scheint ja doch noch was für Sockel FM2+ zu kommen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Das ist doch Quatsch!
> Vega und Polaris gehören zur Arctic Islands-Generation, beide sind GCN 4(.0).
> Wieso sollten Vega und Polaris zu unterschiedlichen GCN-Generationen gehören?
> Bristol Ridge hat noch die aktuelle Architektur GCN 1.2/3.0.


Nein kein Quatsch, wird überall so Dokumentiert. Polaris ist GCN 3.0, hat aber nichts mit GCN 1.2 oder 1.1 zu tun. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Natürlich hat Polaris nichts mit GCN 1.1 und 1.2 zu tun, mit Bristol Ridge aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Polaris ist in Bristol Ridge drin. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Nein.


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Laut Forbes kommt Bristol Ridge mit mehr GPU-Kernen und VP9-Unterstützung.
3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD - Carrizo-APU: Excavator-Cores, “next generation” GPU, DDR4, 65/45W - 2015


----------



## L4D2K (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Nein kein Quatsch, wird überall so Dokumentiert. Polaris ist GCN 3.0, hat aber nichts mit GCN 1.2 oder 1.1 zu tun.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-N915FY mit Tapatalk



Polaris ist GCN 4
http://cdn.videocardz.com/1/2016/01/AMD-Polaris-Architecture-9.jpg

Edit: Wird sogar bei AMD selbst als 4th-Gen GCN bezeichnet
Polaris Architecture


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Marc Sauter meint wohl, dass es bei 8 CUs, also 512 Shadern, bleibt.

3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD - Carrizo-APU: Excavator-Cores, “next generation” GPU, DDR4, 65/45W - 2015


----------



## Gordon-1979 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Hmm jetzt blicke ich gar nicht mehr durch.


----------



## FTTH (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Es wird dann wohl vor Oktober nichts mit AM4 und Bristol Ridge.


----------



## FTTH (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Von Fertig-Rechnern abgesehen.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Also gibt es noch keine Neuigkeiten?


----------



## FTTH (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Es gibt schon Desktop-Computer mit Bristol Ridge, allerdings bisher nur von HP. So bald wird man die wohl nicht einzeln kaufen können.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Ok schade. Wären bestimmt optimal für einen HTPC.


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Der A12-9800 für AM4 läuft mit 3,8 GHz. Ich finde, wegen des großartigen Takt-Potentials von Bristol Ridge, da wäre noch Platz für eine FX-Desktop-APU mit einem Basistakt von mindestens 4 GHz und offenem Multiplikator.
http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/d907fdfaaf51f3deb7aec8cd93eef01f3a29790f.jpg

Außerdem soll es wohl auch ein E-Modell mit 3,5 GHz Basistakt und 3,8 GHz Turbo geben.
188号 auf Twitter: "SiSoftware AMD A12-9800E RADEON R7, 12 COMPUTE CORES 4C+8G (2M 4T 3.49GHz/3.8GHz, 1.2GHz IMC/1.3GHz, 2x 1MB L2) 
https://t.co/30dpHSsv5y"


----------



## Gast1651007402 (4. Juni 2016)

*AM4 und/für Desktop-Bristol Ridge auf der Computex?*

Hört sich interessant an. Ich hoffe es gibt bald offizielle Informationen.


----------

